# 2017 Hyatt Maintenance Fees



## WalnutBaron

Folks, now that we have a Hyatt forum, I want to begin to develop some resources for our Hyatt community of owners. One topic that is continually brought up is Maintenance Fees.

So here's a request and suggestion: please look back and post your 2017 MF's for whatever Hyatt property you own. Please include the following:

Brief description of your ownership, for example "2 BR lockout at Hyatt Siesta Key"
Maintenance Fee
With enough participation from all of us, we should be able to compile a nice compendium of information which I will then ask TUGBrian to post as a sticky at the top of our forum.

Thanks!


----------



## WalnutBaron

*2017 Maintenance Fees*

*Hyatt Pinon Pointe*

2 BR Lockout

$1046.86

*Hyatt Highlands Inn*

1BR Suite

$1,728.39


----------



## planzfortomorrow

I always seem to complicate things... not sure if you want overall total, or just the MF.  Here's mine:


3 bedroom Wild Oak


MF $1085
Reserves $224.23
Property Taxes $155.11
HRC dues $149
ARDA contribution $5

Overall total $1618.34


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Hyatt Beach House 2200 , 2 bedroom around 1250. I will get the exact # when I get home We are at Pinon Pointe now.


----------



## dagger1

HWOR 2 BR Annual Week 22 (2000) $1256
HWOR 2BRL Annual Week 23 (2000) $1256
HWOR 2BR EOYO Week 15 (1400) $1256

New MF's will be billed approx Nov '17


----------



## Binspira

WalnutBaron said:


> *2017 Maintenance Fees*
> 
> *Hyatt Pinon Pointe*
> 
> 2 BR Lockout
> 
> $1046.86
> 
> *Hyatt Highlands Inn*
> 
> 1BR Suite
> 
> $1,728.39



Can you include the # of points with each TS? This would be helpful, esp when thinking about what is best to purchase. Thanks! Binspira


----------



## Binspira

Beck02 said:


> I always seem to complicate things... not sure if you want overall total, or just the MF.  Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 3 bedroom Wild Oak
> 
> 
> MF $1085
> Reserves $224.23
> Property Taxes $155.11
> HRC dues $149
> ARDA contribution $5
> 
> Overall total $1618.34



Good stuff.. nice to see the breakdown. Wonder what is tax deductible?


----------



## taffy19

Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach - 1 BR - 1450 points

We had to ask Hyatt to send us a bill and we got two separate bills.  They told us that we had to keep track of it ourselves by going online.

Association of Unit Owners of H.K.B. Condominium

Invoice Date -------- Description --------------------- Invoice Amount
12/20/16 ------------ Balance Forward ----------------------- $*-*16.53
12/20/16 ----------- 2017 Maintenance Fees - Condo ------ $608.52
12/20/16 ----------- 2017 Reserves - Condo  ---------------- $ 74.06
12/20/16 ----------- 2017 Property Taxes - Condo  --------- $150.55
12/20/16 ----------- Voluntary Arda Contribution  ----------- $   5.00

Due Date -----------01/19/17 ---------------- Total Due ----- $821.60
======

H.K.B. Vacation Owners’ Association

Invoice Date -------- Description --------------------- Invoice Amount
12/20/16 ------------ Balance Forward ---------------------- $*-*136.17
12/20/16 ------------ 2017 Maintenance Fees - Ts ---------- $542.62
12/20/16 ------------ 2017 Reserves - Ts -------------------- $  76.42
12/20/16 -------------2017 Hrc Dues - Maui ----------------- $149.00

Due Date ------------ 01/19/17 -------------- Total Due ----- $631.87


----------



## sts1732

Sunset Harbor 2017 MF,..........1613.31
2bdr. town house
2,000 points
platinum season

Pinion pointe.......1046.86 EOY odd,  300.00 member fee on even yr.
2bdr.  lockout
2,000 points
platinum season


----------



## WalnutBaron

Binspira said:


> Can you include the # of points with each TS? This would be helpful, esp when thinking about what is best to purchase. Thanks! Binspira


Good idea! On the Hyatt Pinon Pointe, it's a Diamond week carrying 2200 points. On the Hyatt Highlands Inn 1BR, it's a Platinum week at 2000 points.


----------



## taffy19

The Marriott Board is asking us to report our maintenance fees as they are billed so we can see what the trend is in these different fees.  Do you want that here too or not?

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2016 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/17, and any changes throughout the year.
*​Do all Hyatt resorts get two different invoices each year?


----------



## Kal

Here's a look at Sunset Harbor

2 BR (Diamond - 2200)

Operating Fee = $1148

Replacement Reserve = $329

Property Taxes = $98

TOTAL = $1575

Increase over 2016 MF's = +3.78% (excl Property Tax change)


----------



## taffy19

You only have one bill.  Why do we have two?


----------



## Kal

Here's a look at the Beach House:

2 BR (Diamond - 2200)

Operating Fee = $918

Replacement Reserve = $305

Property Taxes = $57

TOTAL = $1280

Increase over 2016 MF's = +4.08% (excl Property Tax change)


----------



## Remy

Binspira said:


> Can you include the # of points with each TS? This would be helpful, esp when thinking about what is best to purchase. Thanks! Binspira



Does Hyatt charge MF by season? I thought the unit size and resort were the only variables, not season.


----------



## Kal

There is no difference based on points, but there can be a difference based on property tax.  But that's usually just a few dollars.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Remy said:


> Does Hyatt charge MF by season? I thought the unit size and resort were the only variables, not season.


My interpretation of the original question was that Binspira wanted to know which seasons carried which number of points to help in choosing a potential purchase. Regardless, MF's are based on unit size, location, and--as Kal has pointed out--county of location which impacts property tax rates. Season is not a factor.


----------



## Pathways

WalnutBaron said:


> My interpretation of the original question was that Binspira wanted to know which seasons carried which number of points to help in choosing a potential purchase. Regardless, MF's are based on unit size, location, and--as Kal has pointed out--county of location which impacts property tax rates. Season is not a factor.



Actually, the season is a factor, or more specifically, the week matters.  Example: Beach House - all fees are exactly the same except the taxes,  but
Week 5 taxes: 60.78
Week 10 taxes: 90.84
Week 42 taxes: 49.97
Week 51 taxes: 70.62
and so on...(I tried to pick a large sample)

So, the *Hyatt* season does not matter, just the time/week of year that the assessor decided was more valuable.


----------



## Pathways

Kal said:


> Here's a look at the Beach House:
> 
> 2 BR (Diamond - 2200)
> 
> Operating Fee = $918
> 
> Replacement Reserve = $305
> 
> Property Taxes = $57
> 
> TOTAL = $1280
> 
> Increase over 2016 MF's = +4.08% (excl Property Tax change)



I assume your $918 operating fee is $769 for the Maintenance fee, plus $149 for the HRC dues?


----------



## Pathways

I found a Windward Point

2 BR Week 10  Diamond week  2200 points

Maint fee  $886

Reserves  $139

HRC Dues  $149

Taxes  $147

Total   $1321


----------



## bdh

Having the MF from various properties/weeks is great info, but in lieu of having to read each post to view the various properties/weeks info, I'm thinking a spreadsheet type Sticky that's updated annually  would be the better/easier to use format.   Once more property data gets reported in this thread and there's a good data base across the HRC system, we can jump to a spreadsheet type document.


----------



## WalnutBaron

bdh said:


> Having the MF from various properties/weeks is great info, but in lieu of having to read each post to view the various properties/weeks info, I'm thinking a spreadsheet type Sticky that's updated annually  would be the better/easier to use format.   Once more property data gets reported in this thread and there's a good data base across the HRC system, we can jump to a spreadsheet type document.


Great idea. Would you be willing to create and update it? it might also be good to save historical data for up to 3 years so we can see the relative percentage increases by property.


----------



## TUGBrian

can just edit the first post to include all the resorts and MF listed next to them...then folks can feel free to add new posts to the same thread when adding information that can then be added to the original post.

you can also just create new threads for prior or future years and link to them from the current years thread.

(check out the hgvc sticky section for MFs for an example, can even just copy and paste it and change the resort names if you like.)


----------



## bdh

WalnutBaron said:


> Great idea. Would you be willing to create and update it? it might also be good to save historical data for up to 3 years so we can see the relative percentage increases by property.



I'll look at a layout or two to see if there is something that would be an easy single document to read.


----------



## WalnutBaron

bdh said:


> I'll look at a layout or two to see if there is something that would be an easy single document to read.


Just following up with you, bdh. Any luck on this? I would be more than happy to help/work with you on this if you think you can develop a layout that is workable. It would be great to have something posted on the forum before we all get our invoices for 2018 MF's, which could then be added. Thanks in advance for your interest in this.


----------



## bdh

Been able to gather 4-5 years of MF data for a HSH, HBH, HMS and HPP.  Have them broken down by Property Tax, Maintenance Reserve, HRC fee, etc   Trying to get it into a spreadsheet format that's logical.


----------



## WalnutBaron

bdh said:


> Been able to gather 4-5 years of MF data for a HSH, HBH, HMS and HPP.  Have them broken down by Property Tax, Maintenance Reserve, HRC fee, etc   Trying to get it into a spreadsheet format that's logical.


Great! Thanks so much. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## TUGBrian

uploaded the PDF file provided in the first post! =)


----------

